# Is a receptacle required in a boxed off column in a dwelling?



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2018)

If a support column is present in the habitable space (living area) of a dwelling and the column was boxed in with drywall 6" on all four sides, is a receptacle required under NEC 210.52(A)(2)(1)?

(2) Wall Space. As used in this section, a wall space shallinclude the following:
     (1) Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width (including
     space measured around corners) and unbroken along the
     floor line by doorways and similar openings, fireplaces,
     and fixed cabinets that do not have countertops or similar
     work surfaces


----------



## ICE (Dec 23, 2018)

jar546 said:


> If a support column is present in the habitable space (living area) of a dwelling and the column was boxed in with drywall 6" on all four sides, is a receptacle required under NEC 210.52(A)(2)(1)?



That's one way contract inspectors get replaced.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2018)

Why yes it is required.  6x4=24/12= 2'


----------



## ICE (Dec 23, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Why yes it is required.  6x4=24/12= 2'


Yup! You're fired.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 23, 2018)

ICE said:


> Yup! You're fired.



I've lost more than one contract for doing my job and enforcing the code as legally adopted and written.


----------



## ICE (Dec 23, 2018)

jar546 said:


> I've lost more than one contract for doing my job and enforcing the code as legally adopted and written.



Yup! You’re fired again.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 24, 2018)

Suggest that the contractor find a way to reduce the size of the column. My guess is that the Architect dimensioned the column as 6x6 but actually the minim dimension for the structural column and minimum drywall is less.

I can envision situations where it would not be possible to run the wires to the box without cutting into the structural elements.  There are reasons many general contractors do not allow electrical contractors to have chain saws on the project.

This is  a valid case to invoke IBC Section 104.10 but the NEC does not appear to have a comparable provision.


----------



## steveray (Dec 24, 2018)

Wrap it with wood and then it is millwork, not a wall....Good thought though....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 24, 2018)

The handbook comments that the reason for the 2ft wall length is it is reasonable that a lamp of appliance might be placed there. I do not see that happening with a 6 inch wide column.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 24, 2018)

jar546 said:


> If a support column is present in the habitable space (living area) of a dwelling and the column was boxed in with drywall 6" on all four sides, is a receptacle required under NEC 210.52(A)(2)(1)?
> 
> (2) Wall Space. As used in this section, a wall space shallinclude the following:
> (1) Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width (including
> ...


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 24, 2018)

IBC definition of wall space. A vertical element with a horizontal length to thickness ratio greater than three used to enclose a space.

If this was a round column would it require an outlet?
If you plug in a floor lamp and move it away from the column would it be a trip hazard?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 24, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> The handbook comments that the reason for the 2ft wall length is it is reasonable that a lamp of appliance might be placed there. I do not see that happening with a 6 inch wide column.


I just fix the receptacle for a lady to weeks ago that had a small table next to a 6 x 6 column that had a receptacle and it


----------



## JCraver (Dec 26, 2018)

Sorry Jeff - I'd have fired you both times just like ICE did.

This is not how we should be interpreting and/or enforcing the code. 

A 6" column in the middle of a room is not a wall space by any sane persons definition.  If you are reaching for a way to call it a wall space then you're not inspecting, you're just being an @$$.  We (inspectors) have plenty of legit things to be fighting with people on - making sh!t up to fight about is dumb, and will defeat our purpose in the end.


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2018)

Maybe a code change is in order.....


----------



## classicT (Dec 26, 2018)

jar546 said:


> ...and unbroken along the
> floor line by doorways and similar openings...


Presumably, the column is on a load bearing wall line with girders carrying roof/floor above, so would this not be a "broken" floor (more aptly wall) line interrupted by doorways or similar openings? If so, would a receptacle thus not be required?


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 26, 2018)

I do not believe he truly conceived it to be a real wall space, but was using the example to insight thought and conversation.


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2018)

Gregg Harris said:


> I do not believe he truly conceived it to be a real wall space, but was using the example to insight thought and conversation.


Well I wouldn't fire a guy for that.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Just had this exact scenario on a rough-in inspection, 5-inch steel column wrapped with wood framing and it will receive a drywall wrap. Did not know the code was interpreted this way, measuring four sides to come up with 24-inches to required a receptacle. I'm in line with the broken line group on this one. Not even gonna discuss this with the builder and listen to the foot stomping and crying... and having to explain to my superiors the reason why its interpreted this way? Captain, you can charge up that hill by your self!

My own home's basement was finished when I purchased it and there's no receptacle in the finished rec-room column.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 26, 2018)

A wall has to be first interpreted. It has been through the ICC and IBC specifically with dimension ratios.

this would be by definition a column and not a wall.


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 26, 2018)

Would you require the receptacle spacing apply to a stairway wall too? It also meets the definition of a wall space.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2018)

210.52(A)(1) states "no point measured horizontally* along the floor line...."*
There is no floor in a stairway. I would not define a tread or series of treads as a floor line.....


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2018)

*Also note:
These outlets shall be less than 5.5 feet above the floor, so that 6 feet high TV outlet won't count as a wall outlet.

210.52 Dwelling Unit Receptacle Outlets.* This section provides requirements for 125-volt, 15- and 20-ampere receptacle outlets. The receptacles required by this section shall be in addition to any receptacle that is:

(1) Part of a luminaire or appliance, or

(2) Controlled by a wall switch in accordance with 210.70(A)(1), Exception No. 1, or

(3) Located within cabinets or cupboards, or

(4) Located more than 1.7 m (5 1⁄2 ft) above the floor


----------



## mark handler (Dec 26, 2018)

jar546 said:


> If a support column is present in the habitable space (living area) of a dwelling and the column was boxed in with drywall 6" on all four sides, is a receptacle required under NEC 210.52(A)(2)(1)?
> 
> (2) Wall Space. As used in this section, a wall space shallinclude the following:
> (1) Any space 600 mm (2 ft) or more in width (including
> ...



I would not require it, in my professional opinion, a column or post is not a wall.
is it a good idea, yes, required, no.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> Would you require the receptacle spacing apply to a stairway wall too? It also meets the definition of a wall space.


 Yes I would require a floor receptacle along the stairway "wall" space.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2018)

This is an interesting picture. mtlogcabin would require a receptacle here and so would I meeting the distance requirement, the receptacle is there but a little hard to see. 

But some of you would might require a receptacle on that center columns in the other room if it calculates to a minimum of 24-inches, they may be round, but lets say they are square for fun of it.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 26, 2018)

Would either of these columns in post #26 or #27 need receptacles?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 27, 2018)

A stairway is not a "kitchen, family room, dining room, living room, parlor, library, den, sun room, bedroom, recreation room, or similar room"   It should be considered part of a hallway.  One outlet in the hallway the stairway us connected to would suffice.  Vacuum cords are long enough to reach the stairs.


----------



## steveray (Dec 27, 2018)

The stairway wall could be a wall in one of those rooms...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 27, 2018)

I have an open floor plan in my house kitchen dining and living room one big 1,600 sq ft room. My stairs from the basement to the main floor and the main floor to the second are open on both sides and protrudes 12 feet into this room, no wall just a 42" tall guard on each side of the stairs with the living room on one side and the dining room on the other

 similar to this, open on both sides so this design created a wall line 12 feet in length that I have 2 rockers and a table so a floor receptacle was required on each side of the stair


----------

